# صناعة الفايبر اجلاس



## بيبرس العراق (6 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
اشرح نبذه مختصره عن الفايبر اجلاس
الفايبر اجلاس يدخل في جميع المجالات مثلا زوارق خزانات الماء كابنات اثاث العاب منتزهات
والخ... لجميع الحجام
وبنسبة للصغيرة يعتمد على اليد العامله %80 هذه في الدول العربيه وفي الدول الغربية المتطوره 
%50 
يعتمد اعتماد رئيسي على الخبره والتصميم تحتاج الى مهندس ديكور نجار ونحات ويمكن استغناء عنهم اذا وجدة قطعه اجنبية تحتاج فقط الى عامل لديه خبره في صب القالب تكون عملية نسخ واذا 
ومن الاعمال الصغيرة مثلا خزان ماء 
يكون القالب ايضا من الفايبر اجلاس وتسما هذه الطريقه هذه العمليه الكبس 
القو حيث يستعمل قالب ذي فلقتين مذكرة ومؤنثة بالإضافة إلى قالب التحضير المؤلف من طرف واحد مجوف ومثقب بثقوب صغيرة يتم سحب الهواء من أحد الأطراف للآخر ويتم ذر خيوط الزجاج المفرومة على الوجه الذي يتم سحب الهواء منه فتعلق عليه بتأثير قوة جذب الهواء ، حيث يتم رش الراتنج فوق خيوط الزجاج العالقة على السطح ويترك فترة قصيرة ثم يرفع عن قالب التجضير إلى القالب النهائي حيث يوضع فيه ويكبس بضغط خفيف 









​يحتاج الى جهاز المرش اسمه
GlasCraft

وهن تذر خيوط الزجاج المقطعة بدفعها بالهواء المضغوط في وقت واحد مع مزيج الريزين بواسطة فرد رش خاص حيث يحتوي فرد الرش على رأس ذي فتحتين ، فتحة لتأمين رذ الريزين بشكل منتظم والفتحة الثانية لتأمين اندفاع الخيوط الزجاجية بشكل منتظم ، وتستعمل هذه الطريقة لإجراء التلبيد مباشرة للسطوح والجدران ولمختلف الغايات الأخرى ، وأغلب ماتستعمل هذه الطريقة في أعمال البناء والأعمال الهندسية للمشاريع من أنفاق ومجاري وغيرها



شرح وصور المرش

. هذه العملية تستخدم في رش مروحية تركيبة وبندقية رش على أن تودع في وقت واحد من الألياف الزجاجية، المفروم متنقل والراتنج حفز على سطح قالب واحد. عادة يتم تحقيق مظهر الراتنج غنية بالالوان أو العرف الأسطح عن طريق تطبيق هلام معطف. تستخدم فرش، الممسحة، وبكرات لإزالة الهواء من تعزيز الطبقات. يتم التحكم السماكة من قبل عدد من طبقات مواد وضعت على قالب.



























 تصاميم

التصميم نحت القطعه الاولى وبعدها تكون عمليت النسخ للنتاج مثل الموجود في الصوره ادنا
وهذه صور مسطبة للمنتزهات شكل بقرة من اعمالي ونحتي لكي ابين كيفيت انحت للقطعه الاولى من مادة فايبر اجلاس 















































​




















اياد بيبرس العراق




ختصاص الفيبر اكلاس لتصاميم الهندسيه مثل النحت والديكور 
والقوالب السمنت والعاب والنافورات وكل ما يتعلق بلهندسه و التصاميم 
ومن لديه اى سؤال وستفسار التصال على نفس الموقع برساله خاصه ​​


----------



## بيبرس العراق (15 أبريل 2011)

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## cadnet (22 أبريل 2011)

فنان والله
مشروعك روعة 
هل تستطيع ذكر المواد وكمياتها 
تحياتي


----------



## البرداعى (24 أبريل 2011)

مشكور
-----------------------


----------



## رائد11 (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير


----------



## دعيج (4 يونيو 2011)

تبارك الرحمن ,,,, الله يوفقنا واياك يارب


----------



## الحجاج (8 يونيو 2011)

روعة يا بيبرس العراق انت فنان ولا كل فنان


----------



## بيبرس العراق (12 يونيو 2011)

منور يا حجاج على مرورك


----------



## بيبرس العراق (22 يونيو 2011)

c























































































أضف كصديق 




أرسل رسالة فورية 

 

وقّع سجل الزوار 
 

أرسل هدية 





أضف إلى لائحتك السوداء 




أبلغ عن شكوى 

 

شارك 
 إعلانك هنا؟






 * baibers_iraq *




داخل الموقع



ذكر - 30 سنة/سنوات, [email protected], العراق 
754 الزائرين 


صور ‏(134)
 | أصدقاء
| سجل زوار
| مدونة
| ماركات
| مجموعات
| ملفات الفيديو
| فعاليات
| موسيقى
| نداءات
| إستطلاعات الرأي
| روابط
| تطبيقات


----------



## simonie2010 (22 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الجميل واتمنى من الخبراء مساعدتي...

ما اريده هو عناوين المصانع التي تبيع المواد الكيميائية المستعملة في التنظيف في المغرب

وشكرا لكم


----------



## العراقي المبدع (24 يوليو 2011)

لدي مشروع رائد في تصميم طائرة شراعية اعجبني العمل في الفايبر كلاس هل من الممكن تصنيع الهيكل من هذة المادة


----------



## بيبرس العراق (9 أغسطس 2011)

اخي العزيز اكتب موضوع خاص بالطلب


----------



## م / محمد عوض (10 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ الفنان بيبرس
حقيقى انته فنان مبدع ودا واضح من اعمالك ذات الحث الفنى الرائع.
ولكنى لم افهم جيدا من طريقة تصنيع الفايبر لانه ربما تكون مترجمه باحد برامج الحاسب اتمنى ان تشرحها بطريقتك لا المترجمه لكى استفيد اكثر لانى لست متخصص فى صناعة الفايبر
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## RY007AN (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اعمال رائعة اين انت في العراق وهل بالامكان التعاون معا انا ايضا اشتغل بالفايبرجلاس ولكن في مجال تزويد السيارات في الموصل ارجو الرد


----------



## علاء يوسف (28 سبتمبر 2011)

روعة


----------



## بيبرس العراق (24 يناير 2013)

خي الكريم بالتاكيد ارسل لي رسالة خاصة وشكرا


----------

